# Full-wrap handles are ready!



## Metals406 (Jun 22, 2012)

After a lot of hard work getting things in order, and setting up. . . Handles are now ready.

Unlike the first generation, these are in 1" tubing (1st gen were 7/8"), and the coating process has been refined -- as well as the bottom and side mounts.

Check out webercustoms.com -- you can email Rod there -- and he can answer your questions, or take your order right there on the site.

He's also a member here -- I'll get him to pop in here so y'all can say howdy. You can also click the picture in my signature and it will bring you to his website.


----------



## Boomhower (Jun 22, 2012)

Great looking product!


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 22, 2012)

Well don't just sit there. . . Get to orderin'! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Boomhower (Jun 22, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Well don't just sit there. . . Get to orderin'! :msp_biggrin:



Folks iz broke these dayz!


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 22, 2012)

Boomhower said:


> Folks iz broke these dayz!



Aren't we all


----------



## webercustoms (Jun 22, 2012)

Howdy All, Glad there finaly ready. Thanks for taking a look guys.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 22, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Well don't just sit there. . . Get to orderin'! :msp_biggrin:



I just did! And I'm not telling about what happened to the old full wrap. :msp_wink:


----------



## madhatte (Jun 23, 2012)

You KNOW I want one for the Dolmar 7900. 

Might pick up a couple of others, too. The price is very reasonable.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 23, 2012)

madhatte said:


> You KNOW I want one for the Dolmar 7900.
> 
> Might pick up a couple of others, too. The price is very reasonable.



I'm on him to get the 7900 templated up Nate Dog. . . We can use John's fer mock-up.

He just spent two days making a squish die for the Stihl's, so I think he wants a break from making parts, to make parts.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 23, 2012)

Half-tempted to get one for my 440 but that thing's already pretty near perfect. Might be able to twist my own arm, still, though. For Science.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 23, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Half-tempted to get one for my 440 but that thing's already pretty near perfect. Might be able to twist my own arm, still, though. For Science.



That ratty ol thing you call a handle is probably causing you wrist problems, and you don't even know it. :msp_biggrin:

Best order a good'n to be on the safe side.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 23, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> That ratty ol thing you call a handle is probably causing you wrist problems, and you don't even know it.



Geeze, sounds like yer tryin' to sell me somethin'.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 23, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Geeze, sounds like yer tryin' to sell me somethin'.



Me? Nawww, I'm just worried bout that bum wrist you got. :msp_tongue:


----------



## slowp (Jun 23, 2012)

madhatte said:


> You KNOW I want one for the Dolmar 7900.



Yes. The pile would look even better with a full wrap handle. :msp_biggrin:





View attachment 242812


----------



## Rudedog (Jun 23, 2012)

I have the 440 and 660 handles from the first run about a year or more ago. I really like them and thought they were worth the money and a big improvement over stock.


----------



## webercustoms (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the business !


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 23, 2012)

Weber Custom .. just right.  Now we have a name! !!! I like it. 
Having cut alot of timber with tthe 044 s I can say definatively that the 440 would be improved with the Weber handle .. There wasn't enough room on the factory handle.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 23, 2012)

You fix'n to pick up a 460 or 660 Glen?


----------



## madhatte (Jun 23, 2012)

slowp said:


> Yes. The pile would look even better with a full wrap handle.



OH NO you di'i'n't just go there

I just need that one part, dammit! The stripped-out case bolt hole is fixed now!


----------



## wowzers (Jun 23, 2012)

Hope to get one on my 372.


----------



## OregonSawyer (Jun 23, 2012)

Really tempting! I might pull the trigger one of these days... Seems like it would really be great for a landing saw.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 23, 2012)

Not planning to Nate, I traded my older 460 . still have the newer one with the hb I got from Jamison. 
My plan is to go to 390 s . Hope to be getting my 1st one in a couple weeks. 

But any 440-660 would greatly benifit from having a Weber on it. 
Actually this week I was running a half wrap 460 . But it was all orange and said Husky on it. 
I was cutting powerline row for a local dirt + brushing outfit. It had a 24" bar. 3/8 ,050 full skip round chisel. . 
workin by the hour I'll run company saws.


----------



## Rudedog (Jun 23, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> But any 440-660 would greatly beneifit from having a Weber on it.



I agree. If they made one for a 460 I'd buy it today.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 23, 2012)

OregonSawyer said:


> Really tempting! I might pull the trigger one of these days... Seems like it would really be great for a landing saw.



They're good on any saw! :msp_biggrin:



tramp bushler said:


> Not planning to Nate, I traded my older 460 . still have the newer one with the hb I got from Jamison.
> My plan is to go to 390 s . Hope to be getting my 1st one in a couple weeks.
> 
> But any 440-660 would greatly benifit from having a Weber on it.
> ...



Ewww, them orange 460's aren't like running an orange and grey 460. LOL

390 eh?

I'm pushing on Rod hard to get templating on the Husky wraps.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 23, 2012)

Can you make a full-wrap handle for a 031AV ?


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 23, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> I agree. If they made one for a 460 I'd buy it today.



Randy, there should be ones fer sale on the website for 044/046.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 23, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Can you make a full-wrap handle for a 031AV ?



Yes, but it will cost you a piece of gum, rubber band, and $250 cash. 

Custom ones would have to be by the hour, and it takes several hours to do the first one of any saw. . . Subsequent runs go faster because it was mostly figured out on the first.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 24, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Yes, but it will cost you a piece of gum, rubber band, and $250 cash.
> 
> Custom ones would have to be by the hour, and it takes several hours to do the first one of any saw. . . Subsequent runs go faster because it was mostly figured out on the first.



Ok, I will let you know if I decide to get one from you.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 24, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Ok, I will let you know if I decide to get one from you.



Find a 044 or 046, and you can get a handle fer that.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 24, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Find a 044 or 046, and you can get a handle fer that.



Will do!


----------



## Rudedog (Jun 25, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Randy, there should be ones fer sale on the website for 044/046.



Thanks.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 25, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> Thanks.



No problem!


----------



## Rakoprtr (Jun 25, 2012)

I need one for a stihl 041 thanx much


----------



## balm (Jun 25, 2012)

when will I be able to buy one for my 372?


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 25, 2012)

balm said:


> when will I be able to buy one for my 372?



Soon. . . I did the doctor thing all morning fer my son's broken arm -- and then dropped by Rod's. He was busy making 066 handles.

I think his goal is 20 in 066 and 20 in 044/046 done and ready to ship, so he has a reasonable inventory. Then he's going to put all his attention on the 372 to get it mocked up and ready for a production run.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 25, 2012)

Rakoprtr said:


> I need one for a stihl 041 thanx much



Probably won't happen fer the 041 pard. . . He's just looking to build fer the most widely used saws.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 25, 2012)

Just fer a quick reference here fellas, these are priced right there with other aftermarket full-wraps.

But I think you'll find these to be of superior quality. :msp_smile:


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 26, 2012)

How bout tha 390 Husky? in 1" . ??


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 26, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Just fer a quick reference here fellas, these are priced right there with other aftermarket full-wraps.
> 
> But I think you'll find these to be of superior quality. :msp_smile:



Those are priced less than retail for a stihl 3/4 wrap handle. I think a 660 handle is aroun $150 at most dealers.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 26, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Probably won't happen fer the 041 pard. . . He's just looking to build fer the most widely used saws.



Please have him build on for my Mall 3MG, I need it by the end of the week if possible


----------



## webercustoms (Jun 26, 2012)

Just a FYI for everyone who cares. I am switching from UPS to USPS for shipping from weber customs. lesser of the the 2 evils !


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 26, 2012)

webercustoms said:


> Just a FYI for everyone who cares. I am switching from UPS to USPS for shipping from weber customs. lesser of the the 2 evils !



Good Call, UPS's package handling and shipping charges are horrid, I think your bars would be small and light enough to get shipped first class hopefully


----------



## nstueve (Jun 26, 2012)

*x2-3 on the 7900*

I'm sure there are others more pressing like the 372, 390's, etc... but I'd like to see the 7900 dolmar version when ready... Lots of us with 6401's w/ bb kits and actual 7300/7900's that wouldn't mind having a full wraps, I'm sure!!!


----------



## webercustoms (Jun 26, 2012)

after we get a few huskys out there we will prob do that 7900. huskys will prob be ready aug or sep ish! depends on how busy i am filling orders for 044/046 and 064/066.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 28, 2012)

*Weber custom*

My full wrap for the 660 came in today. Quality handle and well worth the price. I had a question about the fit and Rod and Nate cleared it up for me right away.

Good handle, good customer service.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 28, 2012)

How many orders of a certain brand model do you need to do the set up?


----------



## webercustoms (Jun 28, 2012)

We really need the potential of selling about 20 or so a month to "mock up" a new saw. sounds crazy but it really does take alot to build the first sellable handle. I do alot of :bang: in the process! what saw do you want one for ?


----------



## webercustoms (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you Bob for being the first to try out our gen 2 handles and being the guinea pig for my new ordering system :msp_unsure: . Works great!


----------



## Gologit (Jun 28, 2012)

No problem. You guys held up your end of the deal.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 28, 2012)

There are many McCullochs that use the same full wraps, they are pretty much just rectangles. They are aluminum and wear out on the bottom.


----------



## webercustoms (Jun 28, 2012)

Very cool old saw! Maybe kinda cool to get some vintage stuff going but if i dont make some huskys soon im going to be burned at the stake ! BY NATE !


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 28, 2012)

Nate can take a chill pill.

The other full wraps, these are steel and not as simple. I would buy 2 or 3 of these.


----------



## webercustoms (Jun 29, 2012)

Just got done welding up 30ea. 064/066 bars. will be aval late next week. Got 30ea. 044/046 bars coming after that.


----------



## Rounder (Jun 30, 2012)

Talked to Jones in Lolo this morning, looks like he'll have some in. Should be a good deal for you, pretty high traffic shop he runs. He sells a lot of rebuilds, so I'm sure a few will go out with those fancy handlebars and spread the good word.  - Sam


----------



## webercustoms (Jul 1, 2012)

Very cool! thanks for the good word. look forward to hearing from him.


----------



## webercustoms (Jul 2, 2012)

I would like to give nate a big thanks for putting up with my crap and helping out with this whole full wrap business. Could not do it with out him.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 2, 2012)

Gosh! :blush:


Somebody does love me! See, my mother was wrong! 


Just got back from camping with my family -- which I rarely get the opportunity to do.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 2, 2012)

Mounting video:

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/R3H1UdOMZc0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## forestryworks (Jul 3, 2012)

Diggin' the stouter look!


----------



## Jim Timber (Jul 4, 2012)

I guess I'm not the only guy who likes cutting trees from the right side after all.

Good looking product, and as a fellow fabricator, that's a very reasonable price.


----------



## webercustoms (Jul 6, 2012)

thanks buddy! Its hard to explain that to some people!


----------



## Rounder (Jul 7, 2012)

Not trying to rush you....ya seem plenty busy, but if and when you do a 372 run, count me in. 

Just planning on doing an all around freshening up of that saw in a couple months, new wrap would be nice, mines getting pretty worn through in all the usual spots - Sam


----------



## Rounder (Jul 7, 2012)

Just a thought, if you aren't already, you ought to stop into Darby Logger Days with one to show around.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 7, 2012)

Rounder said:


> Just a thought, if you aren't already, you ought to stop into Darby Logger Days with one to show around.



That's a dang good idea. . . If anything, we could send a few down with John and Jake.

Rod is making new drill jigs Mon-Tue -- and then he's templating the 372.

Apparently the handle will fit the 362, 365, and 371 as well.


----------



## Rounder (Jul 7, 2012)

Might be even better to line up an order with Jones in Lolo, have John or Jake get them to him. He's going to have a trailer set up with all kind of stuff from the shop for sale. Look good to have some of those handle bars on display with the local guys.

Good deal on the 372 handles!


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 7, 2012)

Rounder said:


> Might be even better to line up an order with Jones in Lolo, have John or Jake get them to him. He's going to have a trailer set up with all kind of stuff from the shop for sale. Look good to have some of those handle bars on display with the local guys.
> 
> Good deal on the 372 handles!



You been drinking good whiskey? . . Yer just full of good idea'rs today!


----------



## Jim Timber (Jul 8, 2012)

How are you machining the attachment brackets? Lathe with live tooling, or mill with C axis, multiple set ups on a 3 axis machine?


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 8, 2012)

Jim Timber said:


> How are you machining the attachment brackets? Lathe with live tooling, or mill with C axis, multiple set ups on a 3 axis machine?



Ummmm, on a CNC machine? LOL

Not sure what tooling they're using, but assume it's just roughing mills and the like.


----------



## Jim Timber (Jul 8, 2012)

Everybody likes machine pron - see if you can get a video of them being made for the website. :msp_thumbup:

Roughing mills would leave a craptastic surface finish. They're using something decent to get those finishes. I'm just curious because I'm also a machinist, and those parts aren't exactly "simple" to make like some might assume. You have a lot of different shapes going on, and it means multiple set ups, or a very expensive piece of machinery to make them happen.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 8, 2012)

Jim Timber said:


> Everybody likes machine pron - see if you can get a video of them being made for the website. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Roughing mills would leave a craptastic surface finish. They're using something decent to get those finishes. I'm just curious because I'm also a machinist, and those parts aren't exactly "simple" to make like some might assume. You have a lot of different shapes going on, and it means multiple set ups, or a very expensive piece of machinery to make them happen.



What I meant was, a roughing mill to remove the bulk of material, and then switching to a regular end mill. As you know, them roughing mills really eat it up -- we are talking aluminum though -- so they might not even bother?

Not sure about the video of the machining -- it'd be up to Rod and the shop that does the machining.

Rod's actually a machinist himself -- so you two would be able to talk shop better than me. I do like machining though, and regret not doing metal shop in HS. Now I'm playing catch-up. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Rounder (Jul 8, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> You been drinking good whiskey? . . Yer just full of good idea'rs today!




Not sure what's wrong with me Nate.......Usually just one bad idea after the next! Too damn hot for whiskey......Sitting in the 100 degree shade drinking ice cold Corona.....Dreading work tomorow!


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 8, 2012)

Rounder said:


> Might be even better to line up an order with Jones in Lolo, have John or Jake get them to him. He's going to have a trailer set up with all kind of stuff from the shop for sale. Look good to have some of those handle bars on display with the local guys.
> 
> Good deal on the 372 handles!



Hells yeah, if'n you want, I could take some down with me


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 8, 2012)

Rounder said:


> Not sure what's wrong with me Nate.......Usually just one bad idea after the next! Too damn hot for whiskey......Sitting in the 100 degree shade drinking ice cold Corona.....Dreading work tomorow!



No joke brother. . . My bedroom is 91° right now. The shady side of the house is 91° and 112° on the sunny side. 

This is the weather that isn't so nice to go cut timber fer 6 hours in -- but at least it isn't in late afternoon when it's really hot.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> Hells yeah, if'n you want, I could take some down with me



If I can get Rod to do a table, I might be right there with ya.


----------



## paccity (Jul 8, 2012)

this is not the whining thread. mid 80's out, 68 inside .:tongue2:


----------



## forestryworks (Jul 8, 2012)

Hot weather :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rounder (Jul 8, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> No joke brother. . . My bedroom is 91° right now. The shady side of the house is 91° and 112° on the sunny side.
> 
> This is the weather that isn't so nice to go cut timber fer 6 hours in -- but at least it isn't in late afternoon when it's really hot.




Doing 7, so out at 1pm, but that Arlee country is humid, gonna have to start going at 5:30 shortly, seems like enough daylight to see what's up. 

Hope you guys can hook up with Steve in time for Darby Logger Days!


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 8, 2012)

paccity said:


> this is not the whining thread. mid 80's out, 68 inside .:tongue2:



First them saws, now this. . . What's next? The million lotto?


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 8, 2012)

I've managed to cool the house to 89.8°. . . Right next to the fan.


----------



## Rounder (Jul 8, 2012)

Haywire said:


> It's all relative, our blood is thicker here! :msp_biggrin:



No ####, I'm getting to be a Spring and Fall kind of guy.....And thinking of heading South!! Must be a timber faller- I've completly lost all good sense.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll be the first to admit, I was complaining a lot about the wet, cool spring we had -- but I clearly remember lusting for highs in the 70°'s -- not 90°'s. :msp_angry:

This heat makes it hard to eat anything (totally kills my appetite), let alone moving away from a fan.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 8, 2012)

Nate...I'll have a user's report for you on that new handle Monday evening. I don't see anything wrong with it so far.

Hey, between that new handle and the 36" Stihl lite bar I got from MDavLee I'll be so fancy I'll probably strip out by 10:30. :msp_biggrin:

If it ain't too hot, that is. 100 down here today. And real, real dry.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 8, 2012)

A good day is being so far ahead you're eating lunch before the folks atr home have done their breakfast dishes. Us fallers actually get to have 2 days every day, our day and theirs. Course I only sleep 5 hrs a day....


----------



## Samlock (Jul 9, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> A good day is being so far ahead you're eating lunch before the folks atr home have done their breakfast dishes. Us fallers actually get to have 2 days every day, our day and theirs. Course I only sleep 5 hrs a day....



If things get sweaty in summer, here in North you can pull to fire at 10 pm, work through night and get home for breakfast.


----------



## slowp (Jul 9, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I've managed to cool the house to 89.8°. . . Right next to the fan.



I got the main part of the house down to 65 but was a woose and at midnight, put the airconditioner exhaust in the window and fired it up. 

We had a great lightning show. No rain. Hope you don't get that.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 9, 2012)

Haywire said:


> I've been standing there with the freezer door open *wearing only my.............ah,* never mind.



A:Smile
B:Beard
C:Baseball Cap
D:Red Hot Chili Peppers Style tube sock

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Jul 9, 2012)

I just have to post this here. You Montaniacks are familiar with this beast. We stopped here for a snack and then turned around as the snow was a bit deep and The Used Dog did not seem interested in using his trail finding nose. 

It was last Thursday, July 5th.

[video=youtube_share;Mi98dFmwUPo]http://youtu.be/Mi98dFmwUPo[/video]


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 9, 2012)

Love the Used Dog!! What a good boy he is. :smile2:


----------



## Gologit (Jul 9, 2012)

As promised, a user report on the new handle. I was on the saw for six and a half hours today and I have no complaints at all about the handle.

If I needed another one I wouldn't hesitate to do business with you guys again. In this age of mass produced schlock it's good to see old fashioned quality and value. Fine product.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 9, 2012)

makes me wonder where Eye find a slightly used dog with lots of miles on him...maybe leaks a little oil...pulls to the right and suspension is squirshy but runs ok


----------



## webercustoms (Jul 9, 2012)

Glad you like it Bob, Thanks for the report !


----------



## Gologit (Jul 10, 2012)

webercustoms said:


> Glad you like it Bob, Thanks for the report !



Yup. Go ahead and quote me if you want.


----------



## slowp (Jul 10, 2012)

northmanlogging said:


> makes me wonder where Eye find a slightly used dog with lots of miles on him...maybe leaks a little oil...pulls to the right and suspension is squirshy but runs ok



He hobbles a bit but usually gets there. He's barn sour. Maybe he wanted to go logging this morning because he let out a loud bark at 4AM.

Nice and cool this morning with the usual cloud cover that will burn off later. We like that.


----------



## webercustoms (Jul 16, 2012)

Finishing up 60 more bars this week, guna hit darby logger days-Lord willing! Everyone give Nate a hug, he's been working OT on a new logo.  Don't know if we should switch at this point but he has come up with some cool stuff!


----------

